# Pros and cons and questions on a CN cage



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

What are pros and cons of a CN cage? I just ordered one for my little rat babies. 

Also what's the best way to cover the shelves in a CN cage? 

What's the easiest way to clean it?

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I like my CN. I use fleece to cover the shelves, and they come out for a nice quick cleaning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I love my DCN. The doors are large so it's very easy to clean and it is very spacious. The only con is that is hard to put together and take apart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I just learned that I'm getting a double. I'm not getting anything for Christmas though. Still worth it for my babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

How much does DNC weight? I'll have to transport it in a car when I get it. Would it be better to keep it in the box and build it when I get to my destination? Or transport it build already? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

With the transportation^it's from one home to the other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

You will want to transport and then build. It is way too big to fit in my car. You could fit it in a truck bed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I own a truck, with a huge bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

You could absolutely assemble it first and then put it in the truck bed, but you might need two people to lift it in and out of the truck. It's pretty heavy. 

I love the CN cages so much that I have 3. I have a double and two singles. I will never use another cage. They are so, SO much easier to clean and maintain. I use fleece to line the shelves and either Nature's Miracle wipes or the spray cleaner with paper towels to clean everything. Could probably wheel it outside and hose it down in the summertime, if needed. The only con is that they are difficult to assemble and disassemble.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's crazy heavy btw, I couldn't get it over the door step when I got it, can't imagine how the UPS guys got it up the stairs. Amazingly sturdy though. Only con is that getting the thing all in one piece is rare, and it's a pain to get the missing pieces. Especially if yours comes with 19 missing pieces like mine did and you live in Canada.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay thanks everyone. I was searching how much it weighed earlier and I got form 90-150 pounds on average. Each website said something different. 

How much time do you say about to assemble it? Like 30 minutes or like an hour+?

Tomorrow I can start tracking where it is in the shipping, I'm so excited. Hopefully it will come in a week or two! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Depending joe smoothly things go 30-60 min. It'll help to have a rubber mallet to get the pieces to fit together


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes a rubber mallet is needed. I first bought a single and my mum and I couldn't get the pieces in and even my dad's weight didn't work so then all we had was a hammer and a towel and we hammered the pieces with the towel for cushion so we didn't damage the cage. Then I got the add on to make it a double and that was easier but still a 2 person job.


----------



## faint (May 30, 2014)

Can a CN be used without attaching it to the stand?


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Haha took me about 20 minutes maybe to put mine together, rubber mallet for sure!


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

faint said:


> Can a CN be used without attaching it to the stand?


 Yep  it just won't roll of course.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

pookycb said:


> Yes a rubber mallet is needed. I first bought a single and my mum and I couldn't get the pieces in and even my dad's weight didn't work so then all we had was a hammer and a towel and we hammered the pieces with the towel for cushion so we didn't damage the cage. Then I got the add on to make it a double and that was easier but still a 2 person job.


 I did the hammer and towel thing too, it works in a pinch


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

In the moving the cage, should I take to rats with me and risk not being able to build it? And have leave the rats out for two days? Or should I wait for my fiancé to bring the rats on Saturday when he can help me build the cage? 

I know he can handle the rats, but there's always the doubt in the back of my mind that he'll really be able to get the rats in there carrying case and bring them up without something happening. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Pros: easy to clean, large doors, lots of room, sturdy, appealing to the eyeCons: difficult to set up, takes up a lot of spaceI use fleece to line the shelves then fill a cardboard box with bedding for them to sleep in. I clean the fleece once or twice a week and replace it with a new clean set while the dirty ones are being washed. Then once every other week I take the pans out and let them soak in hot running water and wipe down the bars. The doors are huge so it's easy to get things in and out. There's lots of room for hammocks and other accessories.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I couldn't build it alone. It's about half way done and I can't finish it now. My fiancé will be up here in a day and he'll be able to build it. He's also bringing up my rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

